# tailgate, tailgate party, tailgating



## paraskevi (Jun 28, 2011)

A social gathering before a sports event game held in a parking lot outside the stadium. Spectators park close together and use their vehicles and the adjoining space for picnicking, barbecuing, and other activities.

Επειδή πηγαίνω στο γήπεδο από σπάνια έως ποτέ, το έχουμε και εδώ αυτό; Και αν ναι (που αμφιβάλλω), πώς το λέμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2011)

Το πιο κοντινό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι η _εκδρομή με την ομάδα_.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

Ελληνιστί: πάρκινγκ πάρτι ή πικνίκ στο πάρκινγκ. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Δεν είπαμε ότι tailgate είναι η πίσω πόρτα του αυτοκινήτου που πέφτει, η πόρτα της καρότσας. Έχει ειδικό ονοματάκι;

Πλην τούτου, μου αρέσει το *πάρκινγκ πάρτι*, με την παρήχησή του και την ελληνικότητά του.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν είπαμε ότι tailgate είναι η πίσω πόρτα του αυτοκινήτου που πέφτει, η πόρτα της καρότσας. Έχει ειδικό ονοματάκι;


Στη σύγχρονη χρήση _tailgate_ είναι γενικά η πίσω πόρτα, η τρίτη / πέμπτη πόρτα — κι όχι μοναχά η πόρτα της καρότσας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Στη σύγχρονη χρήση _tailgate_ είναι γενικά η πίσω πόρτα, η τρίτη / πέμπτη πόρτα — κι όχι μοναχά η πόρτα της καρότσας.


 
Ακριβώς. Στο κάρο μου ανεβαίνει για ν' ανοίξει και κατεβαίνει για να κλείσει. Και παντού, όπως και στο αγγλικό εγχειρίδιο του κάρου, tailgate την ανεβάζουν, tailgate την κατεβάζουν, εκτός από μερικούς όπως αυτούς εδώ που τη λένε hatch. 

Για το πάρτι πάντως είναι έτοιμοι :clap::


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 28, 2011)

Τailgate ονομαζόταν στην αρχή η πίσω πόρτα των αμερικανικών "ντάτσουν" , που πέφτει προς τα κάτω και είναι πραγματικά ό,τι πρέπει για πάρτι! Αργότερα κατέληξε να σημαίνει όλες τις πίσω πόρτες, π.χ. στα SUV. 
Από αυτήν πήρε το όνομά του το tailgating, δηλαδή η εκνευριστική συνήθεια των "γρήγορων" οδηγών να κολλούν πίσω από τον προπορευόμενο για να τον πιέσουν να πάει πιο γρήγορα (ή και για να τον φοβίσουν - βλ. άπειρες ταινίες του Χόλιγουν με το γνωστό πλάνο: νύχτα - φώτα που πλησιάζουν - κοντινό στον προφυλακτήρα που σταματά 5 εκατοστά από τον μπροστινό  )


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Τailgate ονομαζόταν στην αρχή η πίσω πόρτα των αμερικανικών "ντάτσουν" , που πέφτει προς τα κάτω και είναι πραγματικά ό,τι πρέπει για πάρτι! Αργότερα κατέληξε να σημαίνει όλες τις πίσω πόρτες, π.χ. στα SUV. [...]


Από αυτή τη συνήθεια προέκυψε και η δυνατότητα* σ' αυτό το κάρο (και σε άλλα αμερικάνικα) να στήνεται το ράφι του πορτμπαγκάζ σαν τραπέζι, με ανοιχτή βέβαια την πέμπτη πόρτα:





*Δεν μου χρειάστηκε ποτέ, όλο και κάπου καλύτερα βρίσκω να στρώσω τραπέζι.

Τι πάρκινγκ πάρτι και αηδίες; Εμείς στο Ελλάντα παντού στήνουμε πάρτι στο πιτς φιτίλι, στην παραλία, στον δρόμο, στην πλατεία, στο Μότζο, όπου σταθούμε κι όπου βρεθούμε. :up:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Από αυτήν πήρε το όνομά του το tailgating, δηλαδή η εκνευριστική συνήθεια των "γρήγορων" οδηγών να κολλούν πίσω από τον προπορευόμενο για να τον πιέσουν να πάει πιο γρήγορα


Αγαπημένη πρακτική διαφόρων Ελλήνων οδηγών που αντιμετωπίζεται ως εξής: πατάς ελαφρά το φρένο για να ανάψουν τα φώτα των φρένων σου. Το αφήνεις και το ξαναπατάς. Ταυτοχρόνως, αφήνεις κάτω το μαλλί και το τινάζεις ανέμελα. Ο φαλλοκράτης Έλλην οδηγός σε βλέπει, και σκέφτεται αυτομάτως «ωχ, γυναίκα, δεν ξέρει να οδηγεί, ας κρατήσω αποστάσεις» (ή κάπως έτσι), και αφήνει ανάμεσα στο αυτοκίνητό σου και στο δικό του διάστημα στο οποίο χωράνε τρία τριαξονικά και πέντε ντάτσουν. Όπως καταλάβατε, η τεχνική πιάνει μόνο όταν είσαι γυναίκα. Η τεχνική επίσης αποδεικνύει ότι όποιος είναι προκατειλημμένος, την πατάει


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Αγαπημένη πρακτική διαφόρων Ελλήνων οδηγών που αντιμετωπίζεται ως εξής: ...


Δοκίμασέ με... :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2011)

Ευχαρίστως. Έχω να φτιάξω και κάτι γρατζουνιές στον πίσω προφυλακτήρα :devil: :twit:


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 29, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Αγαπημένη πρακτική διαφόρων Ελλήνων οδηγών που αντιμετωπίζεται ως εξής: πατάς ελαφρά το φρένο για να ανάψουν τα φώτα των φρένων σου. Το αφήνεις και το ξαναπατάς. Ταυτοχρόνως, αφήνεις κάτω το μαλλί και το τινάζεις ανέμελα. Ο φαλλοκράτης Έλλην οδηγός σε βλέπει, και σκέφτεται αυτομάτως «ωχ, γυναίκα, δεν ξέρει να οδηγεί, ας κρατήσω αποστάσεις» (ή κάπως έτσι), και αφήνει ανάμεσα στο αυτοκίνητό σου και στο δικό του διάστημα στο οποίο χωράνε τρία τριαξονικά και πέντε ντάτσουν. Όπως καταλάβατε, η τεχνική πιάνει μόνο όταν είσαι γυναίκα. Η τεχνική επίσης αποδεικνύει ότι όποιος είναι προκατειλημμένος, την πατάει



Φαντάσου να είσαι και ξανθιά...


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2011)

Παραλλαγή για χρήση από όλους, ιδίως από άντρες με μήκος κόμης που δεν επιτρέπει το ανέμελο τίναγμα ή συνοδεύεται από άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που δηλώνουν αναμφίβολα το φύλο τους:

Πατάς ελαφρά το φρένο για να ανάψουν τα φώτα των φρένων σου. Το αφήνεις και το ξαναπατάς. Ταυτοχρόνως, πιάνεις το κινητό και το φέρνεις στο αυτί σου, αρχίζεις να χειρονομείς εκνευρισμένα με το άλλο χέρι και συνεπώς κάνεις καναδυό στραβοτιμονιές (για προχωρημένους: δίνεις ελαφριές γονατιές στο τιμόνι). Ο λογικός (ναι, υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι) Έλλην οδηγός σε βλέπει, και σκέφτεται αυτομάτως «ωχ, μιλάει στο κινητό, και μάλιστα το ζει, ας κρατήσω αποστάσεις» (ή κάπως έτσι), και αφήνει ανάμεσα στο αυτοκίνητό σου και στο δικό του διάστημα στο οποίο χωράνε τρεις αμαξοστοιχίες ιντερσίτι και πέντε 18τροχες νταλίκες. Ο συντηρητικός Έλλην οδηγός (ναι, υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι, λιγότεροι από τους προηγούμενους βέβαια, ίσα ίσα για να δικαιολογήσουν την ύπαρξη της σύμφρασης) παρκάρει στο επόμενο πλάτωμα που θα βρει μπροστά του. Όπως καταλάβατε, η τεχνική λειτουργεί για όλους, διπλά όταν είσαι γυναίκα. Η τεχνική επίσης υποδεικνύει ότι όποιος δεν είναι προκατειλημμένος με όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι οδήγηση και κοινωνική δικτύωση συνήθως δεν γίνονται ταυτόχρονα, κάποια στιγμή την πατάει άσχημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2011)

Τελικά ένα κονβόι μαζί σας θα είναι μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση απ' ό,τι περίμενα! :twit:

ΥΓ Εννοείται εγώ θα ξεκινήσω σε θέση caboose... :devil:


----------



## crystal (Jun 29, 2011)

Πού είναι αυτοί οι συντηρητικοί Έλληνες οδηγοί αναρωτιέμαι. Που μαθαίνω τώρα να οδηγώ, ΝΑ η ταμπέλα της σχολής οδήγησης (με το συμπάθιο) και μου κολλάνε στο φανάρι, σε ανηφόρα, πέντε εκατοστά πίσω από τον προφυλακτήρα. Κι όταν ανάβει το πράσινο, αυτοσυγκεντρώνομαι να κατεβάσω το χειρόφρενο τη στιγμή που πρέπει για να μην με πάρει η κατηφόρα και τους την ανάψω... κι αυτοί μου βαράνε την κόρνα για να φύγω γρήγορα!

Αν μου συμβαίνουν τέτοια όσο θα έχω το "Ν", πολύ φοβάμαι ότι κάποια μέρα θα αφήσω επίτηδες το αμάξι να τσουλήσει προς τα πίσω με ένα γλυκό, αγγελικό, έκπληκτο χαμόγελο. :devil:


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 29, 2011)

crystal said:


> Πού είναι αυτοί οι συντηρητικοί Έλληνες οδηγοί αναρωτιέμαι. Που μαθαίνω τώρα να οδηγώ, ΝΑ η ταμπέλα της σχολής οδήγησης (με το συμπάθιο) και μου κολλάνε στο φανάρι, σε ανηφόρα, πέντε εκατοστά πίσω από τον προφυλακτήρα. Κι όταν ανάβει το πράσινο, αυτοσυγκεντρώνομαι να κατεβάσω το χειρόφρενο τη στιγμή που πρέπει για να μην με πάρει η κατηφόρα και τους την ανάψω... κι αυτοί μου βαράνε την κόρνα για να φύγω γρήγορα!
> 
> Αν μου συμβαίνουν τέτοια όσο θα έχω το "Ν", πολύ φοβάμαι ότι κάποια μέρα θα αφήσω επίτηδες το αμάξι να τσουλήσει προς τα πίσω με ένα γλυκό, αγγελικό, έκπληκτο χαμόγελο. :devil:


 
Σε συμβουλεύω να μη βάλεις το "Ν". Ο Έλληνας οδηγός δεν έχει καμία κατανόηση. Αντίθετα, μάλιστα, θέλει με κάθε τρόπο να κάνει το νέο οδηγό να κομπλάρει!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι σε συμβουλεύω να το βάλεις, και να είναι και τεραστίων διαστάσεων. Οι περισσότεροι οδηγοί φοβούνται μήπως πάθει τίποτα το αυτοκίνητό τους, και συνήθως κρατάνε αποστάσεις από τα αυτοκίνητα που έχουν Ν.


----------



## crystal (Jun 29, 2011)

Και γιατί δεν κρατάνε αποστάσεις από τις σχολές οδήγησης; Τι να πρωτοπρολάβει να πατήσει κι ο έρμος ο δάσκαλος;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2011)

Καλά, αυτό το διάστημα είναι όλοι αφηνιασμένοι.


----------

